# Einrichtung Kyocera Mita FS 1800 unter Win7



## KillerDuck (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

brauche eure Hilfe, komme mit google uä nicht mehr weiter.
Oben beschriebener Drucker soll auf einem Win7 PC per USB angeschlossen werden, Netzwerkkarte am Drucker ist nicht vorhanden, also muss es so gehen^^
Drucker lässt sich ohne Probleme installieren, habe den Kyocera Universal Treiber von deren HP genommen, Gerät wird richtig angezeigt, und denn gehen die Probleme los.
Entweder wird der Drucker mit einmal als offline angezeigt, obwohl er laut Anzeige am Gerät "Bereit" ist, also auch nicht im Sleepmode oä.
Ist der Drucker dann doch mal online, druckt er keine Seiten, auch keine Testseiten. Win wirft einfach nur die Meldung "Fehler" raus, sehr aussagekräftig -.-
Deinstallation des Druckers samt Treiber brachte bisher auch keine Besserung.
Ein ebenfalls per USB angeschlossener HP Multidrucker läuft völlig anstandslos.
Bin echt mit meinem Latein am Ende, hoffe jmd von euch hat eine Idee.
Und ja, beide Drucker werden gebraucht, ist einen Konfiguration die geschäftlich so genutzt werden soll. Deswegen leider alternativlos^^

MfG
KillerDuck


----------



## Vampire2030 (11. Mai 2011)

Haste mal ein anderes USB Kabel probiert, vll ist das eine defekt?!


----------



## KillerDuck (11. Mai 2011)

Anderes Kabel haben wir auch schon durch, bei 3 verschiedenen Kabeln das selbe Problem, auch die USB Anschlüsse haben wird gewechselt, trotzdem danke für den tip.

MfG
KillerDuck


----------



## rAveN_13 (11. Mai 2011)

Nimm am besten den Win7 treiber. Während der Installation solltest du das Gerät auswählen können. Alternativ schau mal im Win Update ob dort ein treiber gelistet ist u. den dann nehmen. Alternativ weitere Treiber probieren einer sollte gehen. Glaub KPDL geht immer evtl. den zuerst?


----------



## KillerDuck (11. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja das Problem, die Treiber haben wir mittlerweile so gut wie alle durch, bis hin zui den Universal Treibern, die Kyocera so zur Verfügung stellt, allesamt natürlich Win7 x64, wie auch auf dem Rechner installiert.
mittlerweile ist es soweit, dass ich das Gerät entfernen kann, wenn ich die Ansicht dann aktualisiere, ist der Drucker aber wieder da????
Ich glaub, da wohnt ein kleines Männchen im gehäuse, das mich ärgern will^^


----------

